# Mac OS X 10.2.1 as fast as Mac OS 9?



## AppleWatcher (Sep 20, 2002)

What do you experience??

AppleWatcher


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 20, 2002)

On the same hardware it'll never be as fast as OS 9 IMO.  There's just too much more going on in the system for that to happen.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 20, 2002)

Is it possible for Apple to push Mac OS X 10.2 over the limit? 
Is it possible to make it more faster???

AppleWatcher


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 20, 2002)

With something as complicated as Mac OS X, there's always optimizations to be made.  Look how long it took Apple to optimize the Classic OS 

It'll no doubt get somewhat faster, but won't every be as fast as OS 9 on the same hardware.


----------



## toast (Sep 20, 2002)

Ask the same question in Feb. 2003 to get X.2 faster than Classic. I'm waiting until then to get on Jag.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 22, 2002)

I noticed a significant speed increase after fresh-installing jag and then repairing priveleges on my iBook 500. It is now quite possibly as fast as it was when running OS 9.


----------



## strobe (Oct 21, 2002)

So long I only use Carbon apps my overall efficiency is about the same with MacOS and OS X. I would say better with OS X because it's stable.


----------



## MacLuv (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## strobe (Oct 25, 2002)

CPU speed is over-rated considering Windows apps have horrible interfaces.


----------



## sanfret (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting... my tibook has only crashed 3 times in the two months I have had it. Each time when running a sh**y classic app.


----------



## sanfret (Oct 26, 2002)

The other consideration is time to task. Who the hell cares how fast a CPU is when doing html and web graphics. It is the time it takes the human to do a task. Honestly I don't recall the last time I was waiting... like I was on my 7100. The X human interaction standards are by far the best out there, bar none.


----------



## MacLuv (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## strobe (Oct 29, 2002)

Two bottlenecks:

CPU bottleneck

human-computer bottleneck

Which one wastes more of your time in a given day? I would say the human-computer bottleneck does. This is true with Mac OS X, but even more so with Windows.

BTW is there a point to Flash? I only use it to view stupid internet cartoons. When a web site has a flash front-end I usually go elsewhere.


----------



## strobe (Oct 29, 2002)

I propose that if Cocoa apps sucked less I would value that more than a CPU twice as fast |-)


----------



## MacLuv (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## strobe (Oct 30, 2002)

Try new things? Uuuh. Whatever happened to content? You know, information, perhaps even useful information?

Oh by all means make it "frickin' cool" so I know which web sites to avoid.


----------



## MacLuv (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *Try new things? Uuuh. Whatever happened to content? You know, information, perhaps even useful information?
> 
> Oh by all means make it "frickin' cool" so I know which web sites to avoid. *



Hey I think I read someplace about the new Apple iColon... perhaps something that should go with it is the iEnima...

So like, useful information? What would that be? How to operate on your spouse and avoid the hospital bills? There's this word in the dictionary--FUN--look it up. 

Here's a site I'm sure you'll enjoy... it's flash free and it's chock full of information:

http://www.dransom.com/

Don't forget to tell all your invisible friends!

Ta,

me


----------

